# Pennington deer greens



## deuce (Nov 6, 2006)

Here's a picture of my food plot planted with plot spike oats and pennington deer greens. The best stand of brassicas I've ever grown. For some reason the deer haven't touched it except for the oats. Last year I planted dwarf essex rape and they ate it as soon as it sprouted. Go figure?


----------



## Hoss (Nov 6, 2006)

Pretty.  Bet they will get around to it.

Hoss


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice job, the plot looks great!  

The deer are probably waiting on that first good frost to hit it.  A good frost will bring the plants sugar up into the leaves and then they'll procede to wipe it out in short order....


----------



## Killdee (Nov 7, 2006)

Me and Junior gona gets us a couple of tow sacks full dis weekend.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Nov 7, 2006)

Rape is sweeter to the taste before a frost than turnips and kale. They always hit my rape early and then hit the turnips after the first frost. Great looking plot. Plant it and they will come.


----------



## Timbo 66 (Nov 7, 2006)

GREAT LOOKING FOOD PLOT.


----------



## leo (Nov 8, 2006)

*Very nice plot*

Thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## DSGB (Nov 8, 2006)

Got any Thousand Island? Nice plot!


----------

